
Dumbass Home 2.0: IoT, How to Automate Your Rented Box Today - severine
http://vas3k.com/blog/dumbass_home/
======
severine
Oh, I see now that there was a recent discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19394366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19394366)

